
PyCon 2011: 5 Talks I Want to See - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2011/01/22/pycon-2011-what-5-talks-i-want-to-see/
======
Ryan_IRL
One of my favourite all time talks was this:
<http://us.pycon.org/2009/conference/schedule/event/71/>

Always a fan of learning new AI techniques with Python.

